# مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة



## ناريمان (28 مارس 2008)

*الشاب*
*من السهل ان ينسي ولكن لا يمكن ان يسامح*
*الفتاة*
*من السهل ان تسامح ولكنها لا تنسي ابدا*
*الشاب*
*يحب فيصبح تعيسا بعد ذلك**الفتاة*
*تحب لتصبح سعيدة للأبد*
*الشاب*
*يهتم دائما بكبر حجم الحب *
*الفتاة*
*يهمها جودة الحب ولا يهمها حجمه*
*الشاب*
*دائما فضولى تجاه البنات عموما**الفتاة*
*دائما فضولية تجاه الشاب الذى تحبه فقط**الشاب*
*عندما ينفصل عن الفتاة يبحث عن غيرها لينسي الاولى*
*الفتاة*
*عندما تنفصل عن الشاب فهى تبحث عنه داخل اى شخص اخر*
*الشاب*
*يتمنى دائما ان يكون حبها الاول* 
*الفتاة*
*تتمنى دائما ان تكون حبه الاخير**الشاب*
*ما هو الا باحث عن المشاكل*
*الفتاة*
*ما هى الا مشاكل*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



> *الشاب*
> *ما هو الا باحث عن المشاكل*
> *الفتاة*
> *ما هى الا مشاكل*


 
كدا يا نونو احنا مشاكل
انتي كدا هتخلي الشباب يبفرحوا فينا
ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*

*روعة روعة روعة عجبني قوي قوي قوي الموضوع كللللللة صح*​


----------



## العجايبي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*

موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



> الشاب
> ما هو الا باحث عن المشاكل
> الفتاة
> ما هى الا مشاكل



موضوع جميل جدا... وخصوصا أخر جملتين..:smil12:
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ..ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



> *الشاب
> عندما ينفصل عن الفتاة يبحث عن غيرها لينسي الاولى
> الفتاة
> عندما تنفصل عن الشاب فهى تبحث عنه داخل اى شخص اخر​*



*موضوع روعة جدا

شكرا ليكى يا ناريمان​*


----------



## خالد عليان (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*

الفتاة والشاب نعم هنالك اختلاف  ولكن هنالك فكرة اود ان انوه لها وهى اننى شخصيا وجدت لتخلق من الرجل اسطورة ولتجعله ينجح ويصنع المعجزات مرحى لك عزيزتى المراة ايا كنت فى موقعك الاجتماعى وشكرا لك ناريمان على هذه المقارنة.


----------



## ناريمان (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> كدا يا نونو احنا مشاكل
> انتي كدا هتخلي الشباب يبفرحوا فينا
> ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​





*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل ونورتى الموضوع*


----------



## ناريمان (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *روعة روعة روعة عجبني قوي قوي قوي الموضوع كللللللة صح*​






*ميرسي يا حبيبتى علي مرورك ونورتى الموضوع*


----------



## ناريمان (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



العجايبي قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا







*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل ونورت الموضوع*


----------



## ناريمان (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا... وخصوصا أخر جملتين..:smil12:
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ..ربنا يبارك حياتك​






*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل ونورت المموضوع*


----------



## ناريمان (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *موضوع روعة جدا
> 
> شكرا ليكى يا ناريمان​*






*ميرسي علي مرورك ونورت الموضوع *


----------



## just member (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*

*انتى بصراحة ظلمانا اوى يا ناريمان بس اخر جملتين دى فى التمام 
دول بس اللى شفعولك 
يلا ما علينا بقى
ميرسى للموضوع يا قمر  واتمنالك كل خير​*


----------



## ناريمان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *انتى بصراحة ظلمانا اوى يا ناريمان بس اخر جملتين دى فى التمام
> دول بس اللى شفعولك
> يلا ما علينا بقى
> ميرسى للموضوع يا قمر  واتمنالك كل خير​*






*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش ظلماكم ولا حاجة هى ديه الحقيقة 
ميرسي لمرورك يا باشا ونورت الموضوع*


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*

شكرا ناريمان
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*

استاذة يا ناريمان بجد استاذة انتي عرفة ان اسمك ده كان اسم ملكة مصر عشان كدا كلامك كلام ملوك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*

*فكره الموضوع هايله جدا*
*وعجبني كلامه *
*ميرسي يا نريمان علي الموضوع الجميل دا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



ناريمان قال:


> *الشاب*
> 
> *عندما ينفصل عن الفتاة يبحث عن غيرها لينسي الاولى*
> *الفتاة*
> ...



*عن جد روعة
جااااااااااااااامد جدا
بس ايه ده
هو احنا مشاكل
ده انا حتى طيبة وغلابة:wub:*


----------



## ناريمان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا ناريمان
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​






*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل ونولات الموضوع*


----------



## ناريمان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



الملك العقرب قال:


> استاذة يا ناريمان بجد استاذة انتي عرفة ان اسمك ده كان اسم ملكة مصر عشان كدا كلامك كلام ملوك الرب يبارك حياتك







*لا مكنتش اعرف ميرسي علي المعلومة 
وميرسي علي مرورك يا باشا ونورت الموضوع*


----------



## ناريمان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



جيلان قال:


> *عن جد روعة
> جااااااااااااااامد جدا
> بس ايه ده
> هو احنا مشاكل
> ده انا حتى طيبة وغلابة:wub:*







*ميرسي ليكى هو انتى متعرفيش يا جيلان اننا مشاكل ديه الحقيقة 
ومين اللي بيقول انه طيب وغلبان جيلان مش معقول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكى ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر
*


----------



## ناريمان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



جيلان قال:


> *عن جد روعة
> جااااااااااااااامد جدا
> بس ايه ده
> هو احنا مشاكل
> ده انا حتى طيبة وغلابة:wub:*







*ميرسي ليكى هو انتى متعرفيش يا جيلان اننا مشاكل ديه الحقيقة 
ومين اللي بيقول انه طيب وغلبان جيلان مش معقول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكى ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر
*


----------



## sameh7610 (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



> الفتاة
> ما هى الا مشاكل



اول مرة اشوف بنت تقول الحق

برافو برافو برافو

ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*

ميرسى على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ناريمان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



sameh7610 قال:


> اول مرة اشوف بنت تقول الحق
> 
> برافو برافو برافو
> 
> ربنا يباركك





*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
متنساش ان انتوا كمان بتبحثوا عن المشاكل مش بتحبوا تقعدوا فاضين ابدااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل ونورت يا باشا*


----------



## ناريمان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك






*ميرسي لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع*


----------



## موكا ماك (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



ناريمان قال:


> *ميرسي لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع*



جميل اوووووووووووووووووى يانونا 
برافو عليكى بجد وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك


مايكل مكرم


----------



## ناريمان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



موكا ماك قال:


> جميل اوووووووووووووووووى يانونا
> برافو عليكى بجد وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك
> 
> 
> مايكل مكرم






* ومعاك ميرسي لمرورك الجميل ونورت الموضوع يا باشا*


----------



## فونتالولو (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*

*سلام الرب يسوع
دائما فضولى تجاه البنات عموماالفتاة
دائما فضولية تجاه الشاب الذى تحبه فقط
 ايوه كده شوفتو الفرق  بنا وبين الشباب 
بس تعيش ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل ده يا قمر يا نونو*


----------



## ناريمان (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع
> دائما فضولى تجاه البنات عموماالفتاة
> دائما فضولية تجاه الشاب الذى تحبه فقط
> ايوه كده شوفتو الفرق  بنا وبين الشباب
> بس تعيش ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل ده يا قمر يا نونو*






*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر*


----------



## desert_storm (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*

يعم الشباب احسن وانضف افهماها زى متفهمها


----------



## ناريمان (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



mero_engel قال:


> *فكره الموضوع هايله جدا*
> *وعجبني كلامه *
> *ميرسي يا نريمان علي الموضوع الجميل دا *
> *ربنا يباركك*​






*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل ونورتى الموضوع واتمنى انه يكون عجبك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Ho^SA^aM (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*

موضوع جميل فعلا

ولكن انتم هل تأمنو بالحب

الحب شئ اساسي في حياتنا

ربنا يجعل المحبة تسود بيينكم


تحياتي​


----------



## ناريمان (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



Ho^SA^aM قال:


> موضوع جميل فعلا
> 
> ولكن انتم هل تأمنو بالحب
> 
> ...




*لو احنا مفيش محبة عندنا مكناش حبناكم بالرغم كل اللي بتعملوه فينا لان ربنا قال  "حبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعينكم صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويضطهدونكم "*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*

الشاب
من السهل ان ينسي ولكن لا يمكن ان يسامح
الفتاة
من السهل ان تسامح ولكنها لا تنسي ابدا
كلام حقيقى .....  ميرررسى يا ناريماان وربنا يباركك .


----------



## ناريمان (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الشاب والفتاة*



Dona Nabil قال:


> الشاب
> من السهل ان ينسي ولكن لا يمكن ان يسامح
> الفتاة
> من السهل ان تسامح ولكنها لا تنسي ابدا
> كلام حقيقى .....  ميرررسى يا ناريماان وربنا يباركك .









*ميرسي لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (3 أبريل 2009)

*مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة !!
*
++++++++++ +*
*
الشاب من السهل أن ينسى ولكن لا يمكن أن يسامح*
*
الفتاة من السهل أن تسامح ولكنها لا تنسى أبداً*

*
الشاب يحب فيصبح تعيساً بعد ذلك*
*
الفتاة تحب لتصبح سعيدة للأبد*

*
الشاب يهتم دائماً بكبر حجم الحب*
*
الفتاة يهمها جودة الحب ولا يهمها حجمه*

*
الشاب دائماً فضولي تجاه الفتيات عموماً*
*
الفتاة دائماً فضولية تجاه الشاب الذي تحبه فقط*

*
الشاب عندما ينفصل عن الفتاة يبحث عن غيرها لينسى الأولى*
*
الفتاة عندما تنفصل عن الشاب فهي تبحث عنه داخل أي شخص آخر*

*
الشاب يتمنى دائماً أن يكون حبها الأول*
*
الفتاة تتمنى دائماً أن تكون حبه الأخير*

*
الفتاة ما هي إلا مشاكل*
*
الشاب ما هو إلا باحث عن المشاكل*


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

*رووووووووووعة يا نيرمين 
مرسي ليكي ​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

شكرا لمرورك يا red rose88  ربنا يبارك


----------



## rana1981 (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

*موضوع جميل خالص​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

*اية الجمال دة يا نرمين
مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

شكر لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

*رائع يا نرمين
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

موضوع رائع يانيرمين 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

ميرسى كتيير نيرمين


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*



نيرمن

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

_شكرا كتييير يا نيرمين لموضوعك الرائع_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## doooody (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

_موضوع في منتهى الرووووووووووووووووووووعة 
وكل كلمة قلتيها صح
:big35: _​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

*عندك حق يانيرمين تقريبا المقارنه كلها صح
ميرسى يا قمررر*


----------



## vetaa (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

*برافووووووووووووو
بجد جميل قوى
وخصوصا اول حاجة 
عالم مفترية مش بيسامحوا ابدا
هههههه

ميرسى يا قمر
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

موضوع جميل يا نيرمين 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

شكرا لمروركم الرائع 
ربنا يباركم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

جميله المقارنه يا نيرمين​


----------



## لي شربل (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

*ميرسي نيرمين موضوعك حلووووو كتتتتتتييييييير 
لكن حرام الصبايا مو مشاكل 
أزعل منك هيك .هههههه
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتيييييير ,*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

كده برضو يا اختي!!!
إحنا قاسيين للدرجة دي:11azy:
أقول ايه؟؟؟
يشعر الرجل بقوته فيحن على المرأة وتشعر المرأة بضعفها فتقسو على الرجل
:t30::t30::t30::t30:
ميرسي اختي الغالية
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

ميرسى لمرورك الجمييييييييل وبجد احنا مش قساين 
كدة ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والفتياااا اات شوفوا الفرق ..!*

*مقارنه جميله لكن مش عادله

شكرا ليكي نيرمين

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

*مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*

مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة  !!
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الشاب من السهل أن ينسى ولكن لا  يمكن أن يسامح
الفتاة من السهل أن تسامح ولكنها لا تنسى أبداً

الشاب يحب  فيصبح تعيساً بعد ذلك
الفتاة تحب لتصبح سعيدة للأبد

الشاب يهتم دائماً  بكبر حجم الحب
الفتاة يهمها جودة الحب ولا يهمها حجمه

الشاب دائماً فضولي  تجاه الفتيات عموماً
الفتاة دائماً فضولية تجاه الشاب الذي تحبه  فقط

الشاب عندما ينفصل عن الفتاة يبحث عن غيرها لينسى الأولى
الفتاة  عندما تنفصل عن الشاب فهي تبحث عنه داخل أي شخص آخر

الشاب يتمنى دائماً أن  يكون حبها الأول
الفتاة تتمنى دائماً أن تكون حبه الأخير

الفتاة ما هي  إلا مشاكل
الشاب ما هو إلا باحث عن المشاكل​ ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههه

ميرسي لتعبك يا قمر

حلوين خالص


----------



## mero_engel (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*

*يااه دا البنات طلعت مظلومه بشكل *
*مش عارفين من غيرك كنا هنعمل ايه ياروكا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> الفتاة ما هي  إلا مشاكل
> ​ ​



*
هي دي الخلاصه 

البنات اكبر مشاكل في الدنيا :gy0000:

شكرا علي الاعتراف ده يا روكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*



روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي لتعبك يا قمر
> 
> حلوين خالص


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *يااه دا البنات طلعت مظلومه بشكل *
> *مش عارفين من غيرك كنا هنعمل ايه ياروكا*​


*شوفتي اديكي استفادتي*
*مش هتعملو حاجة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> هي دي الخلاصه
> 
> البنات اكبر مشاكل في الدنيا :gy0000:
> ...


*ههههههههه*
*اخر كلام:t9:*
*عايزاك تفكككررررررر:t30:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*

ايه ده ايه نظام البنات المنكسرة ده هههههههههههههههه

ده للرومانسين فقط
​


> الشاب عندما ينفصل عن الفتاة يبحث عن غيرها لينسى الأولى
> الفتاة  عندما تنفصل عن الشاب فهي تبحث عنه داخل أي شخص آخر



لما ننفصل ياخد على دماغه ونشوف اللى بعده هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*



tasoni queena قال:


> ايه ده ايه نظام البنات المنكسرة ده هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ده للرومانسين فقط
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا عسل*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*

كلام عميق جدا .. وصحيح بنسبة 100%​ 



> لما ننفصل ياخد على دماغه ونشوف اللى بعده هههههههههههههههه


فى ايه يا بشررررررررر .. ؟؟؟ 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> كلام عميق جدا .. وصحيح بنسبة 100%​
> 
> فى ايه يا بشررررررررر .. ؟؟؟
> ​


*ميرسي ليك *
*نورتني*
*ناس شريرة بعيد عنك:11azy:*​


----------



## sony_33 (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*



tasoni queena قال:


> ايه ده ايه نظام البنات المنكسرة ده هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ده للرومانسين فقط
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية الاستبداد دة
منك لله كنت ابتديت اقول ان البنات مظلومة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*



sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية الاستبداد دة
> منك لله كنت ابتديت اقول ان البنات مظلومة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*ايوة عندك شك في كده:t30:*​


----------



## Critic (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*

*جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا روكا*
*تأليفك ده ؟*


----------



## zama (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*

بجد يا روكا أنتى متحيزة لنوعك أوووووووووووى .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ما فى بنات مفترية بردو ..

قلمك أظهر البنات بشكل وردى على عكس الحقيقة ..

ولا تاسونى كوينا ردودها ضد الولاد عنيفة ، ليييييييه نفسى أعرف ؟؟ 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ليه يا *تاسونى كوينا ؟؟  

*واضح أنك واخدة موقف صعب .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يكون مع البنات كلها ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*



zama قال:


> بجد يا روكا أنتى متحيزة لنوعك أوووووووووووى .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ما فى بنات مفترية بردو ..
> 
> ...


*ياصديقى دول بنات مفترية اسألنى انا
 تحبهم يتعوجو وتديهم على دماغهم يمشو زى الألف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلة خير ان شاء الله*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مقارنة بسيطة بين الشاب والفتاة!!!!!!!*

*موضوعك صحيح متحيز

انما الردود جميلة وظريفة

هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

